# Used laptop - kijiji?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

me again..... would YOU buy this??? Lenovo Model L412. Guy SAYS it's 3 years old. will "let it go" for $225. If i was interested I'd offer $200, maybe???
Have not gone to look at it.
Any comments?
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-laptops/st-johns/lenovo-buisness-laptop-14-screen/1208832463


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lenovo is a top brand - that laptop probably originally cost in the $1000 range, maybe more? I have an earlier T520 and it has been an excellent unit. These are business quality rather than cheaper consumer quality.

Buying off kijiji means no warranty, but if it is local and you can talk to owner and confirm there are no problems and you can get it for $200 or even $225, that would be a good buy, in my opinion! I would look into it.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Hi Jargey,
The processor in that laptop (i5-520M) is a very old iteration of the intel processor, released in Jan 2010, the Lenovo L412 released in the same year. It's doubtful this seller bought it "new" 3 years ago...

You can buy used L412's from amazon.com for $150 USD, so 200CAD is about market price. It appears like this was a ~$1000 laptop when new, so not bottom of the barrel, it was advertised as a "cheap business" laptop in 2010. 

You realize this was a windows 7 laptop and upgraded to win 10? That's not a problem per-say, but some don't trust that major of a windows upgrade on old hardware, it's possible there could be issues, though unlikely.


I personally wouldn't buy it, too old. But assuming it works and is stable now it will probably continue to do so for several more years.

$200-225 seems like the fair market price, but is not a good deal for you. It is the full Amazon re-seller price, not the Kijiji rural Newfoundland "can bring to town" price...


----------

